# Monster Guts "Name Our Monster" Contest



## dadgonemad

Were the finalists ever announced?

-dgm


----------



## AliveNBuried

Finalists will be announced next week. We received a lot of entries, and currently are reviewing the nominees for the final three. We will post the finalists soon. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## dadgonemad

Thanks for the update!


----------



## AliveNBuried

Well, it's done! After several weeks and countless cups of coffee, the Monster Guts staff has finally chosen the three finalists for our "Name Our Monster" contest. 

We received many entries, and want to take this time to thank everybody who participated. There are a lot of imaginative minds out there, and that was reflected in the many unique names we received. This really comes as no surprise to us, though. Haunters are some of the most creative people on the face of the planet.

Originally, we had planned to release the finalists last week. After two weeks of deliberation between staff members, we still had not reached a trio of contenders we could all agree on. There were so many good entries, it was really difficult to choose only three. All the names were exceptional, and we needed just a little more time to decide. If you did enter, give yourself a pat on the back. There wasn't a bad name in the bunch. If we could, we would let everybody who entered win. But since we can not, we must make our final decisions.

Before you proceed to the poll, we at Monster Guts just want to say again, thank you. And if your name did not make it to the final three, do not despair. We have more contests planned for the future. 

Polls will be open from now until March 31, 2008. To reach the poll, follow the link below or copy and paste it into your address bar.

http://monsterguts.com/polls/index.php?sid=2



Monstrous Regards and Happy Voting,

Dean Davis


----------



## Dr Morbius

Woo HOO! I just voted!


----------



## dionicia

He didn't pick mine. I suggested Patrick Star. :-(


----------



## AliveNBuried

Greetings fellow haunters,

Well, the votes are in and we have a winner for the Monster Guts "Name Our Monster" contest. The results were close, and we had to recount them several times just to be certain the numbers were consistent.

Before we announce the winner, we just want to say thank you to everybody who participated. You are all winners to Monster Guts.

As for the winning name, it is...


Seymore Guts

Submitted by Erik Szabo of Woodland Hills, CA.. 

Congratulations. Erik will be receiving a gift certificate worth $100 in Monster Cash that he can use toward purchases at Monster Guts.

Once again, we want to thank everybody who entered and voted. There are a lot of clever haunters in the world, it was tough to decide on only three names. We have another contest planned, and will be announcing it at a future date. We can't wait to see the ingenuity we've come to expect and appreciate from our fellow haunters for the next contest.

Also, keep an eye out for our annual "6 Months to Halloween" newsletter, coming later this month to our newsletter subscribers. It's going to be jam packed with new guts to help your monsters come alive.

Until then...happy haunting.



Monstrous Regards,

Dean Davis


----------

